# Anyone taking Collagen supplement?



## Mamamia (Apr 28, 2009)

I know in Japan, its popular for younger looking skin and beautiful hair. You can even order it in restaraunts there. We sell it in my health store for the same reasons but also for bone and joint health. I was wondering if anyone here has used it for hair growth and if they have noticed a difference.


----------



## fitnessmommy (Jul 14, 2009)

I just started taking this supplement this week. I'll let you know what I discover!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 14, 2009)

yep pls share with us!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 14, 2009)

I've never taken the supplement. Though sometimes I do drink aloe vera juice and that has a good amount of collagen protein in it. Also, I use aloe vera on my hair and collagen protein is supposed to great for increasing elasticity of the hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesting does this come in pill form or liquid?


----------



## deontaer (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been taking gelatin, a form of collogen, for years for nail health.  A few years ago before I was all into my hair, I was taking the pills as another form of protein to supplement my work out regimen, and my hair was growing very fast.  I take so many vitamins now, including the gelatin, I couldn't tell you which one is doing the job, but I was able to reach wl from apl in about 18 mos.


----------



## hillytmj (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never heard of collagen for hair growth; I thought it was strictly for skin. I'm interested in learning more about this.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

I just started taking it myself not even a month yet and I will be able to see how well it goes in about 3-6 months before I make a decision on how well it works on myhair. The first thing I have noticed is it's efficacy on my skin. It is just plain smooth, clean and pretty to me. It always was but it has gotten even better since taking the collagen IMO.

I got mine from www.vitacost.com. Make sure to take Hyaluronic Acid with it. The one I have are called Neocell Super Collagen + C Type 1&3 and I take NSI Hyaluronic Acid 100mg with it. They should be taken on an empty stomach - 30 minutes before eating and/or before bed.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 16, 2009)

I have taken it before. Sorry cannot report specific results because I took other supplements along side it. I started on Chlorella/Spirulina and got super results so I stopped when I ran out.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 16, 2009)

I read a study that said it does not work for hair growth.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

Mamamia, check out his link and scroll all the way down for the reviews by users:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VA3GFU/ref=ox_ya_oh_product

This is a pic of the bottle I have and I bought mine from amazon but vitacost has it as well:







*Product Features*


Helps and Repairs Ligaments, Tendons and connective tissues for improved elasticity, enhanced circulation in blood vessels and promotes wound healing and a clearer complextion
Corrects weak, broken, split ridged and damaged nail beds,
Thickens Fine Hair, adds body and slows down hair loss,
Builds lean muscle to help burn fat while you sleep.
100% Pure and Natural, Total Body Health, 350 Tablets
*Product Description*

*Product Description*
Collagen is a complex structural protein that maintains strength and flexibility of skin, ligaments, bones, joints, muscles, tendons, gums, teeth, eyes, blood vessels, nails, and hair. Super Collagen Type I & III is a 100% pure collagen protein that provides the major building materials for growth and maintenance of a healthy body. When Super Collagen is taken internally, the body receives the raw materials it needs to supplement the collagen found in all of these areas. Super Collagen + C is enzymatically processed into its amino acid form with a very low molecular weight, which can be utilized 100% by the body. Super Collagen + C tablets are formulated with Vitamin C to provide optimum supplementation of your dietary collagen needs. These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.

HTH!


----------



## fitnessmommy (Jul 16, 2009)

I am also taking Neocell Super Collagen + C Type 1&3 in the pill form. I do know that they also offer a powder. 

Just as an FYI - they sell this product at Costco and there is a $4 off coupon in this months coupon book.


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 1, 2009)

bumping...Anyone with results from collagen?


----------



## Lebiya (Oct 1, 2009)

deontaer said:


> I've been taking gelatin, a form of collogen, for years for nail health.  A few years ago before I was all into my hair, I was taking the pills as another form of protein to supplement my work out regimen, and my hair was growing very fast.  I take so many vitamins now, including the gelatin, I couldn't tell you which one is doing the job, but I was able to reach wl from apl in about 18 mos.



Thats very impressive! 

I bought Gelatin a a few weeks ago and started adding it to my regime after finding out it thicken the hair by 30-40%...but it made my shake clump up almost immediately after adding it...so I stopped. 


Does anyone know how to stop it from clumping? ...I want to add it to my drink soo bad.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2009)

Lebiya said:


> Thats very impressive!
> 
> I bought Gelatin a a few weeks ago and started adding it to my regime after finding out it thicken the hair by 30-40%...but it made my shake clump up almost immediately after adding it...so I stopped.
> 
> ...


 

I don't take the powder Lebiya, I am taking it in pill form because I was concerned about this same thing happening to me. I do however add gelatin powder to my shampoo and conditioner. 

I heat up the gelatin in the microwave for a few seconds in a little water to soften it up first, then add it to the shampoo and conditioner before adding the mixture to my hair. That's the way I use gelatin, not collagen.


----------



## msa (Oct 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't take the powder Lebiya, I am taking it in pill form because I was concerned about this same thing happening to me. I do however add gelatin powder to my shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> I heat up the gelatin in the microwave for a few seconds in a little water to soften it up first, then add it to the shampoo and conditioner before adding the mixture to my hair. That's the way I use gelatin, not collagen.




Aggie, what have your results been by adding gelatin to your shampoo/conditioner? Have you seen improvement over time?

I've been researching it and from what I've read it does help make the hair stronger because all it is is hydrolyzed collagen. But I couldn't really find out if gets completely rinsed off once you rinse out your shampoo/conditioner. That's why I'm thinking of adding it to my moisturizer instead of my conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2009)

msa said:


> Aggie, what have your results been by adding gelatin to your shampoo/conditioner? Have you seen improvement over time?
> 
> I've been researching it and from what I've read it does help make the hair stronger because all it is is hydrolyzed collagen. But I couldn't really find out if gets completely rinsed off once you rinse out your shampoo/conditioner. That's why I'm thinking of adding it to my moisturizer instead of my conditioner.


 

MSA, when I got about 5 months into relaxer stretch, I was having so much breakage at the demarcation line, I couldn't stand it anymore and since I heard so much about gelatin, I decided to add it to my Poos/Cons. 

The first thing I noticed is my hair virtually stopped breaking after about 3 wash and conditioning with it. It is also now quite strong, I don't see a lot of broken hairs all over the floor anymore and the texture feels a bit thicker too. I will continue to use it as long as I stretch. 

On another note, I found a poo and conditioner that contains gelatin in them and you can find them on http://www.planetrx.com/search/index.cfm?query=tresemme+vitamin+b12+gelatin site:www.PlanetRx.com. 

I haven't ordered them as yet but I am tempted to. I was in no real hurry because of my own home made gelatin poo and conditioner. I use the gelatin brand by Kroger in the orange and white box. 32 packs are in the box.

ETA: As far as adding it to a moisturizer, I don't know If I'd do that. I would recommend a patch test first and see what happens before emersing my whole head in it.


----------



## msa (Oct 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> MSA, when I got about 5 months into relaxer stretch, I was having so much breakage at the demarcation line, I couldn't stand it anymore and since I heard so much about gelatin, I decided to add it to my Poos/Cons.
> 
> The first thing I noticed is my hair virtually stopped breaking after about 3 wash and conditioning with it. It is also now quite strong, I don't see a lot of broken hairs all over the floor anymore and the texture feels a bit thicker too. I will continue to use it as long as I stretch.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying!!

I've been reading a lot about it stopping breakage and making the hair stronger and that's exactly what I want. The only thing my favorite conditioner is missing is a real protein so maybe I'll just try adding the gelatin to that. I'm just worried that rinsing it out won't give it enough time to really adhere to the cuticle.

If I do add it to my moisturizer, I'll definitely do a patch test. And it will only be a little bit. I'm planning to just get some unflavored gelatin from the grocery store since it's not expensive and I already have  a favorite conditioner.

Hopefully I'll have good results. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2009)

I take it for my skin & bones...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 16, 2010)

Started taking NeoCell Super Collagen+C Type 1, & 3 and so far, so good.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 17, 2010)

I've recently begun taking gelatin capsules, 3x per day. It's food grade gelatin, but I don't have to worry about mixing it into anything and having it clump up. I take it with food. 

Even if it doesn't help with hair strength/growth/thickness it'll still be good for my nails, which I would just love. I refuse to wear fake nails, so hopefully I can keep my natural nails nice and long with the gelatin.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Boy! Do I hate seeing anything concerning vitamins! These will be the last vitamins I will soon purchase. I know for a fact that knox geletin drink in the powder form worked miracles for my nails yrs ago! I had no idea at the time to even think twice it was also affecting my hair growth! Really was'nt paying any attention. But come to think of it, it did! No more new vitamins for me after these!!!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^ can we hold you to that? lol! I'm a vitamin junkie myself, I totally understand. I keep hearing good things about chlorella? (sp) I may have to buy some....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 11, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I just started taking it myself not even a month yet and I will be able to see how well it goes in about 3-6 months before I make a decision on how well it works on myhair. The first thing I have noticed is it's efficacy on my skin. It is just plain smooth, clean and pretty to me. It always was but it has gotten even better since taking the collagen IMO.
> 
> I got mine from www.vitacost.com. Make sure to take Hyaluronic Acid with it. The one I have are called Neocell Super Collagen + C Type 1&3 and I take NSI Hyaluronic Acid 100mg with it. They should be taken on an empty stomach - 30 minutes before eating and/or before bed.



I take these at least 30 minutes before breakfast and lunch, but I think I'll start taking them 30 min before lunch and dinner.


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 11, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> Thats very impressive!
> 
> I bought Gelatin a a few weeks ago and started adding it to my regime after finding out it thicken the hair by 30-40%...but it made my shake clump up almost immediately after adding it...so I stopped.
> 
> ...


I found this collagen drink on Amazon and it has great reviews. The description says that it doesn't change even if you heat it so this one might work in your shakes.

It's called Meiji: http://www.amazon.com/Meiji-Amino-C...6-4155338?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1265908393&sr=8-1


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got a marine collagen supplement from vitamin shoppe. It said it was good for the skin.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 11, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I just started taking it myself not even a month yet and I will be able to see how well it goes in about 3-6 months before I make a decision on how well it works on myhair. The first thing I have noticed is it's efficacy on my skin. It is just plain smooth, clean and pretty to me. It always was but it has gotten even better since taking the collagen IMO.
> 
> I got mine from www.vitacost.com. Make sure to take Hyaluronic Acid with it. The one I have are called Neocell Super Collagen + C Type 1&3 and I take NSI Hyaluronic Acid 100mg with it. They should be taken on an empty stomach - 30 minutes before eating and/or before bed.



Thanks so much for this. Can you tell me why taking NSI Hyaluronic Acid along with the Collagen is beneficial? I haven't been taking the HA. 

Also, will taking HA with the Collagen before bed cause any side effects?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 11, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^^ can we hold you to that? lol! I'm a vitamin junkie myself, I totally understand. I keep hearing good things about chlorella? (sp) I may have to buy some....


 
Well......not really, but I am trying my darnest!


----------



## Coffee (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been taking NeoCell Super Collagen & C Type 1 & 3 for the past month. I have seen a difference in my hair, skin and nail growth. 

I got a bottle of this from Costco. There are 350 tablets; it says it's good for :

repairing ligaments & tendons
thickens fine hair
strengthens nails
promotes healthy skin
helps with weight control


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 1, 2012)

uh huh yeah im bumping this ole thread up.. where my collagen taking ladies at??? anyone?? Im taking marine collagen anyone else???


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

Still taking the neocell I & III brand.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Im about to start cuz of you missy...lol


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Aggie still the same results any further you would like to share?? Any others??


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2012)

soonergirl, The results are amazing. I know that overall my body has changed. My skin has a constant glow and sometimes I don't even have to use lotion - it's so soft. My nails have improved greatly and grows long and strong if I don't keep them cut (I'm a spa therapist and can't wear my nails long) but my toe nails are gorgeous.

My eyelashes are growing in long as well. My hair is also growing in fast and I know that because I just cut it about 3 or 4 weeks ago and it's already almost an inch longer. My lips used to get all choppy and peel incessantly, but I can't remember the last day, I had that problem. If I get a cut, it heals incredibly fast. Of course I am on a very rigid vitamin regimen as well. I hardly miss taking them.

You may want to take the collagen with added vitamin C and hyaluronic acid. I just wished I had been taking collagen long years ago.  HTH!


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 2, 2012)

wow Aggie girl thanks... I am taking marine collagen now, with of course a trillion other vitamins... Once I finish this bottle off I go!! I cant wait to start this new product. Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

soonergirl, you are so welcomed. All the best with the new brand. I have taken both the powder and the pill. 

The pills are a little huge and you have to take 6 of them a day (3 in the morning and 3 at night on an empty stomach). 

The powder is an acquired taste so I will not be re-ordering the powder. I like to take my pills because I can't stand aweful tastes in my mouth.


----------



## Okay (Mar 4, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## cornaline (May 28, 2012)

Bunping for updates ?


----------



## soonergirl (May 28, 2012)

Still taking, have missed a few days, and I have yet to add hyaluronic acid. But my skin is still good. Unknown if it benefits hair, as I take sooo many supplements. Hey Aggie how are you doing with collagen? Still great??


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> Still taking, have missed a few days, and I have yet to add hyaluronic acid. But my skin is still good. Unknown if it benefits hair, as I take sooo many supplements. Hey @Aggie how are you doing with collagen? Still great??


 
Hi soonergirl, I have been off my vitamin, hair and skin game for over 6 weeks now. I have been very busy lately opening my own business from the ground up. It's been really tough on my available time for anything else. As soon as things slow down a bit, I will be back to doing everything like I used to. Right now, I'm just too tired to remember it all, lol!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2012)

I have collagen pills in my stash but those things are HUUUUUGE!!!  I bypass the bottle with fear.   I'd love to take it for my skin but, uh...I'm scurred.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 12, 2012)

The powder is definitely an acquired taste. I'm on my second container. I'm taking it primarily for joint and nerve health and it has made a big difference. My joint movements are more fluid and with little to no popping.  

I have noticed that my nails have been growing in pretty quickly... I've been wearing them short and have had to trim more often. I haven't been paying attention to hair growth at all, just the health of it. I HAVE noticed more of the itchiness that I get prior to growth spurts so I'll have to report back after a few months of consistent use.


----------



## nysister (Jul 4, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I have collagen pills in my stash but those things are HUUUUUGE!!!  I bypass the bottle with fear.   I'd love to take it for my skin but, uh...I'm scurred.



They might be chewable. I have really large ones from Puritan's Pride and they're hard to swallow sometimes, so I just chew it. I kind of like the chalky consistency.


----------



## PureSilver (May 22, 2015)

Updates anyone. I'm looking to start collagen thing to boost my skin and joints health. If I get a lion's mane in the process I would definitely be thankful for that.


----------



## charmtreese (May 23, 2015)

I've been taking collagen and I'm loving the result in my hair, skin and nails.  I take Reserveage Organics Ultra Collagen Boost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

@charmtreese

Your Hair Looks A-Ma-Ziiing!


----------



## charmtreese (May 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> 
> Your Hair Looks A-Ma-Ziiing!



Awwww,  thank you T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

@charmtreese

Hmph.

 Gurl.....Looking at Your Siggy made me get on that STAT......


----------



## GGsKin (May 23, 2015)

^^Me too. SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd



@charmtreese


----------



## GGsKin (May 23, 2015)

This place is too much but when something calls out to you....


----------



## Bibliophile (May 23, 2015)

*Looks at @charmtreese's avi picture *

Hold on, hold on. Let me get my notes together...





Get collagen pills (avoid powder form) stat
Best with Vitamin C & hyaluronic acid
Take on an empty stomach 30 minutes before meals

Thank you ladies for your tips


----------



## ilong (May 24, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Still taking the neocell I & III brand.


+1


----------



## ilong (May 24, 2015)

Aggie said:


> soonergirl, The results are amazing. I know that overall my body has changed. My skin has a constant glow and sometimes I don't even have to use lotion - it's so soft. My nails have improved greatly and grows long and strong if I don't keep them cut
> 
> My eyelashes are rowing in long as well...     ...My lips used to get all choppy and peel incessantly, but I can't remember the last day, I had that problem.  Of course I am on a very rigid vitamin regimen as well. I hardly miss taking them.
> 
> You may want to take the collagen with added vitamin C and hyaluronic acid. I just wished I had been taking collagen long years ago.  HTH!



+1 to all of the above.   I just got back on track 2 3 weeks ago and already see/feel the difference.


----------



## ilong (May 24, 2015)

Be sure to research products.  Youtheory's product contradicts Neocell's recommendation for Collagen 2. (*Bolded in red below*)
Copy & Paste from: http://www.neocell.com/products-collagen-ha-120.php

*Joint Relief Beneﬁts that NeoCell's Collagen Type 2 provides:**

Collagen Type 2 provides essential nutrients for complete joint support. As we age, the body's ability to make the structural protein in cartilage tissue, Collagen Type 2, slows down. This is the protein needed to maintain and rebuild cartilage tissue. NeoCell's Collagen Type 2 is a naturally complete joint supplement that contains glucosamine, chondroitin and hyaluronic acid which are key components of supporting and maintaining healthy joint function.*

Supports joint comfort and mobility may help with joint swelling Synovial ﬂuid for joint cushioning.

*Collagen: The Body's Anti-Aging Protein*

Collagen supplementation is one of the most fundamental things a person can do to prevent premature aging and promote youthful vitality. Understanding Collagen begins with knowing that it is truly the glue that holds the body together; it is the building block for all our body's major systems.

Although abundant in our youth, the body's natural Collagen production typically slows at a rate of 1.5% per year after the age of 25. As this collagen production slows, the collagen ﬁbers in the body become brittle and begin to break down resulting in many of the tell-tale signs of aging, such as loose, ﬂaccid skin, wrinkles, ligament and tendon injuries and osteoarthritis. Super Collagen+C™ utilizes Collagen Types 1&3, which is 90% of the body’s total collagen supply and the main collagen constituents in the skin, hair, nails, ligaments, tendons, bones and muscles.*

Aging affects the body's collagen supply in two ways:

1) As we age, the body's ability to make collagen protein slows down, so there is insufficient new collagen for skin, joints and other parts of the body.

2) Collagen ﬁbers lose their moist texture and become rigid.*

*Collagen Type 2: The Cartilage Protein*

Collagen Type 2 makes up 50% of all protein in cartilage and 85-90% of collagen in articular cartilage. The decrease in collagen production during the aging process often results in degradation of joint strength and health. This degradation is thought to be the reason that one out of every three Americans over the age of 60 suffers from Osteoarthritis.*

The Difference Between Collagen Type 1&3 and Collagen Type 2:

Scientiﬁc studies show that more than 90% of the collagen found in the body is Collagen Type 1&3. The protein composition consists of nineteen amino acids responsible for the growth and maintenance of the body with unusually high percentages of glycine, proline, and hydroxyproline, which are all found in the skin and muscle. Collagen Type 2 protein consists of eighteen amino acids, which amino acid proﬁles parallel the proﬁle of the joint cartilage. *Collagen Type 1&3 and Collagen Type 2 should not be combined due to the types having different amino acid proﬁles. If taken together, the two proteins will bind and form a complete protein and the body will not recognize it as collagen. It is recommended that if you want to take both sources of collagen protein, it should be done at least an hour apart.**

BUT ---  Nutrawise makes Youtheory  a Collagen 1, *2*, 3 Advanced Formula Supplement.
http://www.costco.com/youtheory%E2%84%A2-Collagen-Advanced-Formula,-390-Tablets.product.11673449.html

Collagen is your body's key structural protein integrally involved in creating strong and healthy nails, hair, tendons, bones, muscle, and keeping your skin smooth. During our youth, collagen helps prevent wrinkles from forming, gives skin elasticity, helps create strong and thicker hair. In our early 20's collagen diminishes by about 1% per year. By the age of 30, the signs of collagen reduction have started to become visible. And the reduction in bones and joints begins to be felt. Collagen 1 & 3 are the main collagen types in connective tissue. Vitamin C assists the body in the manufacture of collagen, the protein that binds cells together and is the building block of connective tissues throughout the body. Collagen is critical to the formation and on going health of the skin, cartilage, ligaments and other bodily tissues and structures. Collagen Type 2 is a significant part of your body's cartilage with naturally occurring hyaluronic acid for joint cushioning and lubrication. Hyaluronic acid and collagen are vital structural components of the skin. Chondroitin sulfate, also naturally occurring, may provide anti-inflammatory support.

Nutrawise also makes  Youtheory - Marine Collagen 1, 3 Supplement


----------



## yaya24 (May 24, 2015)

I've taken marine collagen for years but I want to switch once out of the bottle I have.


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2015)

I'm out of my bottle of collagen - thanks for bumping this thread to remind me to re-order my stash. Have you tried the Youtheory's brand @ilong? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## ilong (May 26, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I'm out of my bottle of collagen - thanks for bumping this thread to remind me to re-order my stash. Have you tried the Youtheory's brand @ilong? If so, what do you think of it?


@Aggie - actually I have the Youtheory brand at my office as a back-up if I don't take the (NeoCell) collagen in the morning.  Initially, I  purchased both last year.  After comparing the two bottles and reading about the collagens I was going to return the Youtheory and forgot to, so it became a back-up.  Given the suggestion to not take Collagen 2 along with 1 and 3- my plan is to not re-purchase Youtheory.


----------



## julzinha (May 26, 2015)

I've been taking NeoCell Super Collagen+C and NeoCell Beauty Infusion. I alternate between the two. I'm trying to see if I can improve the thickness.


----------



## ilong (May 26, 2015)

@julzinha  I take the NeoCell Super Collagen+C also.


----------



## julzinha (May 26, 2015)

ilong said:


> @julzinha  I take the NeoCell Super Collagen+C also.


What do you think of the product so far?


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2015)

ilong said:


> @Aggie - actually I have the Youtheory brand at my office as a back-up if I don't take the (NeoCell) collagen in the morning.  Initially, I  purchased both last year.  After comparing the two bottles and reading about the collagens I was going to return the Youtheory and forgot to, so it became a back-up.  Given the suggestion to not take Collagen 2 along with 1 and 3- my plan is to not re-purchase Youtheory.




Okay thanks @ilong. Ill read more on the Youtheory and do my comparisons as well.


----------



## ilong (May 26, 2015)

julzinha said:


> What do you think of the product so far?


@julzinha LOVE IT!!  The first benefit I always experience, is super smooth fabulous skin and longer nails.  Recently, I've begun to have vertical ridges on my nails (factor of age) but they appear to be smoothing out.


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2015)

Okay ladies, I just reordered my Neocell Collagen and hyaluronic acid from vitacost as these two work very well together - the HA acting as the collagen booster. It adds that little oomph to the collagen and drives it better into the areas it's needed - especially the skin, hair and nails.

I'm taking the collagen this time around for the joints in my shoulders. I do a lot of push ups during my workouts and my shoulders are beginning to suffer, so this is right on time for me.


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2015)

Oh by the way, I already have 1000mg vitamin C in my stash of vitamins so I had no need to purchase more at the moment. I have a huge bottle of it because I take quite a bit of it on a daily basis - like 3000mg a day. Vitamin C is a collagen booster as well.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 7, 2015)

I brought some today. These pills are huge .  I got some with vitamin c type 1 & 3.


----------



## MsNaturalcurl82 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm currently taking beef gelatin. The name of the brand is "Now". It has high amounts of collagen and is about 90% protein. I actually started taking it because I lost weight and had some loose skin. I was doing some research on line which recommended it for tightening loose skin. The reviews on Amazon were great and most people reported great increases in nail strength.  I just started it this week, but I'll repost in the future with my results. This will generally help with improving skin, hair and nails.


----------



## ilong (Jun 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> ... These pills are huge .  .


----------



## sissimpson (Jun 9, 2015)

I take Neocell 1 & 3 for hair and nails, and 2 for joints and ligaments. My hair is more dense with less breakage, my nails are finally growing out, and I have less generalized aches and pains!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2015)

MsNaturalcurl82 said:


> I'm currently taking beef gelatin. The name of the brand is "Now". It has high amounts of collagen and is about 90% protein. I actually started taking it because I lost weight and had some loose skin. I was doing some research on line which recommended it for tightening loose skin. The reviews on Amazon were great and most people reported great increases in nail strength.  I just started it this week, but I'll repost in the future with my results. This will generally help with improving skin, hair and nails.


Is it in a powder form? If so, how do you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2015)

Started taking NeoCell 1 & 3 (6,000 mg Collagen) about a week ago.  I only take x2 once per day.

Taking several supplements so I don't want to get supplement overload.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 9, 2015)

Oooh please do update im having the same issue with skin and weight loss. 

Actually this whole thread is a great reminded I have a full bottle of that expensive arse Neo Cell  I need to use up.

If your beef collagen works well then I'll leave Neo Cell. 


MsNaturalcurl82 said:


> I'm currently taking beef gelatin. The name of the brand is "Now". It has high amounts of collagen and is about 90% protein. I actually started taking it because I lost weight and had some loose skin. I was doing some research on line which recommended it for tightening loose skin. The reviews on Amazon were great and most people reported great increases in nail strength.  I just started it this week, but I'll repost in the future with my results. This will generally help with improving skin, hair and nails.


----------



## julzinha (Jun 9, 2015)

sissimpson said:


> I take Neocell 1 & 3 for hair and nails, and 2 for joints and ligaments. My hair is more dense with less breakage, my nails are finally growing out, and I have less generalized aches and pains!


That's great to hear, I've been taking the same collagen for a little over 2 months in hopes of thicker hair and since I started my weight loss journey again to prevent any loose skin.

So far, I noticed stronger nails immediately. My hair is in braids so I will measure thickness in 2 months, but my skin seems tighter and better.


----------



## MsNaturalcurl82 (Jun 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Is it in a powder form? If so, how do you use it?


 

No, they are pills. You have to take 4 per day, so I split them and take 2 with breakfast and 2 with dinner.


----------



## ilong (Jun 9, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Started taking NeoCell 1 & 3 (6,000 mg Collagen) about a week ago.  I only take x2 once per day.
> 
> Taking several supplements so I don't want to get supplement overload.


@IDareT'sHair - so you are getting 2000mg of NeoCell , right?  What else are you taking?

LOL @ supplement overload - I think I'm there. 
 A friend who is very ill mentioned the number of pills she had to take daily.  In a humorous manner, and trying to keep  her spirits  up, I said "girl is that all? I take 26, plus a protein powder supplement and msm powder in my protein shake.  She was shocked but it did cheer her up!


----------



## ilong (Jun 9, 2015)

@MzNaturalcurl82 - the beef gelatin appears to be a fantastic product.   90% protein is amazing.  If I weren't taking supplements high in protein, I would consider the gelatin.


----------



## leleepop (Jun 10, 2015)

Neo cell, hair and skin on fleek. hth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2015)

@ilong

Currently:
VitaminD
Biotin
Phytophanere
NeoCell
Glucosamine/Chondroitin+MSM


----------



## ilong (Jun 10, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair - for as many supplements as I take - I should have hair like a werewolf (literally all over my body).  
I have been monitoring body hair for any sign(s) of increased hair growth - so far - nada.   If one does occur I hope it's on the top of my head. 


leleepop said:


> Neo cell, hair and skin on fleek. hth


 @leleepop - my skin is but my hair is not yet cooperating.   It better get with the program or


----------



## ilong (Jun 10, 2015)

julzinha said:


> That's great to hear, I've been taking the same collagen for a little over 2 months in hopes of thicker hair and since I started my weight loss journey again to prevent any loose skin.
> 
> So far, I noticed stronger nails immediately. My hair is in braids so I will measure thickness in 2 months, but my skin seems tighter and better.


@julzinha - yes - nails seem to thrive with MSM and/or Collagen.   Keep us updated on your hair.   I plan to get either a sew-in or braids in July to help the "growth" process.


----------



## ilong (Jun 10, 2015)

@Leo24Rule - how ironic I was reading your post in the BSL/MBL 2015 thread when your Like Alert popped up.   FYI - The Swanson's bamboo silica is what I others here on the forum purchase.  The other poster in the BSL/MBL thread was right, Bamboo Silica has 70% silica content versus 7% silica in Horsetail.   
If you do a search on bamboo tea you should see some threads/posts where several LHCF members were purchasing their tea from a website (black lady).  Sorry I don't recall the name right now.  Also be careful, not to take too much silica.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 10, 2015)

@ilong I did my research & found taking silica not in the form of horsetail for long periods of time is ok. Why what did you find?


----------



## ilong (Jun 10, 2015)

@Leo24Rule  -
Both horsetail and bamboo extract contain silica and the pre-cautions and warnings pertain to *silica* (not just horsetail) .

P.S.  I am only referring to horsetail and bamboo extract - NOT the silica found in the little packets of purses, shoes, supplements, etc.


----------



## leleepop (Jun 10, 2015)

ilong said:


> @IDareT'sHair - for as many supplements as I take - I should have hair like a werewolf (literally all over my body).
> I have been monitoring body hair for any sign(s) of increased hair growth - so far - nada.   If one does occur I hope it's on the top of my head.
> @leleepop - my skin is but my hair is not yet cooperating.   It better get with the program or


Yes sometimes with supplements the hair takes a little longer, wheat germ does good for my hair too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Oooh please do update im having the same issue with skin and weight loss.
> 
> Actually this whole thread is a great reminded I have a full bottle of that expensive arse Neo Cell  I need to use up.
> 
> If your beef collagen works well then I'll leave Neo Cell.


I'm going to purchase some tomorrow.


----------



## kandegirl (Jun 11, 2015)

I switched to the Walmart 1+3 w/ vitamin C brand from the one in the blue bottle (don't know the name) and I think I'm still getting good results. Walmart $8!
I just took down twists and my new growth is crazy thick and more coarse than usual, didn't think that was possible. I got major growth but I was also using sulfur oil. I'm sticking with this b/c it 's growing my stepmom's hair out but she still uses the expensive brand (blue bottle).


----------



## ilong (Jun 11, 2015)

kandegirl said:


> I switched to the Walmart 1+3 w/ vitamin C brand from the one in the blue bottle (don't know the name) and I think I'm still getting good results. Walmart $8!
> I just took down twists and my new growth is crazy thick and more coarse than usual, didn't think that was possible. I got major growth but I was also using sulfur oil. I'm sticking with this b/c it 's growing my stepmom's hair out but she still uses the expensive brand (blue bottle).


@kandegirl - thanks for the tip.  Good to know about Walmart Brand - can you post a picture in case one of us want to save some $ and try it out


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 11, 2015)

In using the Walmart brand as well but my bottle is green


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2015)

Blue Bottle = NeoCell?  The Bottle is Blue @kandegirl 

@ilong Since Posting, I've upped it to x3 Pills once per day.


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

GM @IDareT'sHair  - if you notice any difference let us know.  
You caught me taking my daily supplements now and checking my hair to see how much it's grown overnight  .  

 I know.   I have got to get a sew in or braids.   SOON!!!


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

@stephanie75miller - thanks for the picture.   Good to see what the product packaging looks like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2015)

@ilong I will definitely keep you posted.  We share a lot of the same issues. 

Anyway, I'll see if it assists the Biotin & Phytophanere in any way.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 12, 2015)

Your welcome @ilong


----------



## ilong (Jun 12, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair - thanks - we will keep each other inspired.    When I looked at my hair for the 10th time  this morning - I started thinking about the hair transplant option.  BUT I just purchased a new vehicle and trying to replace that "savings withdrawal" so a $4-$6K expense will hamper that effort.  However, seeing those two empty spots in my head is disturbing.  The right side I can handle, the left side is very annoying. I have a vehicle I don't drive often, I think I may sell it - save on the ungodly insurance costs and license fees - use the funds for HAIR!!!!    <lol>
I wish there was a non- surgical hair transplant procedure.   Then I think with my age - should I - and in response to that I say - hecky yes!!!   If people can have their eyes, nose face, butt lifted, boobs increased and sexual organs altered, I can certainly have my hair fixed.
Decisions, decision, decisions.  Had I discovered LHCF 10 years ago it wouldn't even be a question - it would be done.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2015)

I finally got my collagen and took my first dose today with 1000mg of vitamin C and 100mg of Hyaluronic acid on an empty  stomach this morning and tonight. I am so happy to be back on them. They are awesome for my skin.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 13, 2015)

Just bought Collagen supplements from Whole Paycheck this week. Took the first dose this morning, about to take the second in a few minutes with a green smoothie.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2015)

blackviolet said:


> Just bought Collagen supplements from Whole Paycheck this week. Took the first dose this morning, about to take the second in a few minutes with a green smoothie.


@blackviolet, it is recommended to take collagen on an empty stomach and wait 30 minutes before ingesting any food - FYI! I don't want you to stunt your results.


----------



## ilong (Jun 13, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I finally got my collagen and took my first dose today with 1000mg of vitamin C and 100mg of Hyaluronic acid on an empty  stomach this morning and tonight. I am so happy to be back on them. They are awesome for my skin.






blackviolet said:


> Just bought Collagen supplements from Whole Paycheck this week. Took the first dose this morning, about to take the second in a few minutes with a green smoothie.




@Aggie and @blackviolet - be careful not to take your collagen too late in the evenings or it will keep you up at night.    It is protein and protein converts to energy , etc.......


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2015)

ilong said:


> @Aggie and @blackviolet - be careful not to take your collagen too late in the evenings or it will keep you up at night.    It is protein and protein converts to energy , etc.......




Thank you @ilong, but truth be told, I can drink a bucket of coffee at night and still fall asleep like a baby within an hour. It's a gift, lol. I took my collagen tonight at around 8:30 and I am sleepy as hell. In fact, I think I need to head to bed right about now anyway - I'm very sleepy. Good night ladies.


----------



## ilong (Jun 14, 2015)

@Aggie - <lol> I'm the same with coffee - but if I drink a cup of tea with caffeine at 9:00 in the morning, I won't bed able to sleep for 2-3 days.  Tea has a much higher content of caffeine - and with coffee - the cream decreases caffeine's affect on me.  MSM and protein supplements,  keeps me up at night if I take them too late in the evening.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered the Twinlab Collagen II from www.vitacost.com today to help further with my shoulder pain. It is better than the collagen 1,3 for cartilage health. I will be taking them all together. Hopefully my shoulders will feel better after taking them. I mean I do some killer push ups and I would hate for my progress to suffer now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2015)

2 weeks of collagen and already my skin is starting to look quite yummy. The pain in my left shoulder has decreased significantly and my right shoulder is feeling slightly better. I'm impressed with such fast results and I'm not even done with one bottle yet. In fact, I've only been taking half the daily serving so far but I will increase it to the full dosage maybe on the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2015)

@Aggie 

Nice Review


----------



## kandegirl (Jul 7, 2015)

ilong said:


> @kandegirl - thanks for the tip.  Good to know about Walmart Brand - can you post a picture in case one of us want to save some $ and try it out


Sorry for the late reply. I take the the green bottle too from Walmart.


----------



## ilong (Jul 7, 2015)

@kandegirl  - thanks.   Not sure if I will continue with NeoCell or try something else when I run out.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 7, 2015)

Aggie said:


> 2 weeks of collagen and already my skin is starting to look quite yummy. The pain in my left shoulder has decreased significantly and my right shoulder is feeling slightly better. I'm impressed with such fast results and I'm not even done with one bottle yet. In fact, I've only been taking half the daily serving so far but I will increase it to the full dosage maybe on the weekend.



Are you taking all the stuff mentioned in this post



Aggie said:


> I finally got my collagen and took my first dose today with 1000mg of vitamin C and 100mg of Hyaluronic acid on an empty  stomach this morning and tonight. I am so happy to be back on them. They are awesome for my skin.



with it too or are you just referring to the Twinlab you bought?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2015)

Still taking NeoCell I & III.  I have 250 Tablets.  So, I'll be taking them for a while.


----------



## cynd (Jul 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still taking NeoCell I & III.  I have 250 Tablets.  So, I'll be taking them for a while.



I take NeoCell I & III as well, but I've opted for the powder which I mix in OJ.


----------



## LABETT (Jul 8, 2015)

I noticed the Neocell brand has added Biotin 5mcg this year to the tablets and my results are better so I dont have to purchase Biotin tabs.
Drinking plenty of water helps and taking my Alive Ultrapontency multivitamins has really helped my hair health.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Oooh please do update im having the same issue with skin and weight loss.
> 
> Actually this whole thread is a great reminded I have a full bottle of that expensive arse Neo Cell  I need to use up.
> 
> *If your beef collagen works well then I'll leave Neo Cell.*


@DarkJoy or you can give it to me


----------



## ilong (Jul 11, 2015)

LABETT said:


> I noticed the Neocell brand has added Biotin 5mcg this year to the tablets and my results are better so I dont have to purchase Biotin tabs.
> Drinking plenty of water helps and taking my Alive Ultrapontency multivitamins has really helped my hair health.



@LABETT - not sure if you noticed.  5mcg is only half (50%) of one milligram and isn't very much.   5000mcg = 5mg.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 11, 2015)

Waiting patiently for my vitacost collagen 6600mg


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 11, 2015)

After reading this thread I went to the vitamin shoppe and bought some BioCell Collagen 2 with hyaluronic acid. I mainly want it for my joints. I bought some msm to help with the pain I've been experiencing in my knee, but the only thing it's done is seriously diminish my menstraul cramps (not that I'm complaining). Hopefully this will work, and if it makes my skin look better I won't complain about it.


----------



## ilong (Jul 11, 2015)

Anonymous53 said:


> After reading this thread I went to the vitamin shoppe and bought some BioCell Collagen 2 with hyaluronic acid. I mainly want it for my joints. I bought some msm to help with the pain I've been experiencing in my knee, but the only thing it's done is seriously diminish my menstraul cramps (not that I'm complaining). Hopefully this will work, and if it makes my skin look better I won't complain about it.



@Anonymous53 - if you have frequent swelling (inflammation) in your knee you will most likely get a lot of relief from the pain by taking an anti-inflammatory. 
I like natural alternatives such as turmeric, green tea, ginger, rosemary, cat's claw, devil's claw, and willow bark.  Ginger and green tea are my number one anti-inflammatories.  Turmeric is rated as the best - but I can't seem to acquire the taste.  HTH


----------



## LABETT (Jul 12, 2015)

ilong said:


> @LABETT - not sure if you noticed.  5mcg is only half (50%) of one milligram and isn't very much.   5000mcg = 5mg.


My Bad ,just checked the bottle and it contains 5000mcg and I take  six tablets a day instead of 3 , bought my bottle from Sams Club.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Are you taking all the stuff mentioned in this post
> 
> 
> 
> with it too or are you just referring to the Twinlab you bought?


I take them all.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 25, 2015)

I started taking the vitacost brand of collagen 6600mg yesterday. Good lord it smells horribly fishy. I added it to some fish tea I was drinking yesterday, my first time and all I can say is, I will NEVER do that again. I'll be watching to see if it does any good for me.

I compared the ingredients of the Neocell brand to the Vitacost brand and the  % of all ingredients is a little higher in the vitacost brand. I also read the reviews for Neocell brand on vitacost website, many of the reviews had a positive note; and while there are no reviews for the vitacost brand I'm thinking I may very well experience some benefits to say the least based on the fact that the percentage of ingredients is higher and it is similar in smell and taste when compared to the Neocell brand.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 27, 2015)

Can anyone talk about the results of taking collagen?


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 27, 2015)

I wish I could provide honest feedback but I started taking it on Friday and I take 1 teaspoon daily because the taste is so unpleasant.


----------



## ilong (Jul 27, 2015)

@Fine 4s - my skin is wonderful - but as with most of us - it's difficult to attribute the results to one product give the many supplements I take.  Haven't seen any mentionable hair results.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 27, 2015)

What skin issues did you have before and what else are you taking? Also, how long before you noticed results? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ilong (Jul 27, 2015)

Praise God - I haven't had any skin issues (except a bump on my arm and leg).  I don't use product on my skin - I cleanse my skin daily and use Vitamin C serum (retin A and skin peels occasionally) and my skin is very clear and smooth.     As such I don't have  acne, pimples, wrinkles, crow's feet, smile (frown) lines, etc. and  I get compliments on my skin (almost daily) and I'm frequently asked what I use on my face.  I was at my (derm/cosmetic surgeon) doctor's office recently and two of the nurses complimented me on my skin.  Perhaps my skin would look significantly better if I used a lot of product, but there is a greater chance that it wouldn't (breakouts and sensitivity).  Not to mention the expense!  I believe without a doubt that my supplements are the greatest contributor to the condition of my skin.

I've posted by supplement arsenal before - but here it is:
HSN Vitamin
Neocell Collagen
Biotin
B-Complex
Bamboo Silica
Chlorella
Spirulina
Vitamin D
Vitamin C
MSM


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2015)

Using Collagen for skin, joints etc....after reading about and seeing @Aggie and @charmtreese and their beautiful results I was totally inspired.

Counting on my Phytophanere and Biotin to help with the Hair thing.


----------



## ilong (Jul 27, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  - I believe I saw Phytophanere at Ulta but I  because I am on "financial lockdown"   and can only buy replacements of in rotation products or absolute need!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2015)

@ilong

I'm trying to decide which Hair Supplement to use in 2016.  I've loved taking Phytophanere this year.

I am trying to decide now if I will stick with them or try something different for 2016.

Maybe the Phytospecific or something different?  I still have a few months to decide.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 27, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair
Counting on my Phytophanere and Biotin to help with the Hair thing.[/QUOTE]
Can you point out the thread with their results? Would love to see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2015)

@Fine 4s 

I think both of their posts are in this particular thread (upthread), where they described the great results of their skin, hair, nails, joints.

Hopefully, they will come back in here and post @Aggie @charmtreese


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Fine 4s
> 
> I think both of their posts are in this particular thread (upthread), where they described the great results of their skin, hair, nails, joints.
> 
> Hopefully, they will come back in here and post @Aggie @charmtreese



Yes, I love collagen!  I’ve taken several different brands throughout the year but it’s a must in my vitamin/supplement regimen.  I find that when I take collagen, my skin (all over) is tighter.  Even though I don’t work out as often as I should, I’ve noticed skin tightening effects from taking collagen.  Also, I have Baker’s Cyst and at times I experience discomfort from that, however taking collagen supplements have pretty much done away with all aches and pains.  Now, when I do workout I still get the post workout aches (primarily because I wait too long between my workouts)…but they are nowhere near as annoying as they use to before Collagen. 

As for my hair...well, I do take other vitamins and supplements and I’m always doing and trying new products so it’s hard to pin point exactly where the collagen is helping with my hair.  But I can say this…I feel like Collagen is a little fountain of youth…I think that it helps with keeping my hair strong ( I have really fine strands), moisturized, and at 37 I don’t have 1 grey strand (and no I don’t use color)! 

On the regular I also take:  Women’s 1 a day gummies, Iron, garlic, and Phytophanere (currently on my month off with the phyto).


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for that review @charmtreese. Anyone else is experiencing that horrible scent from collagen, I take the vitacost brand. The smell makes it almost unbearable to take.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2015)

@charmtreese 
 Well hunny you look like a Million Bucks and that real talk right there.


----------



## ilong (Jul 28, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  - I have quite a supply of Nature's Bounty HSN - so I'm going to use those up to the end.   I will more than likely go back to Viviscal.   I hate to admit it but I think it did help with growth, in conjunction with sulfur based oil applications and oral supplements.
It's weird but the ingredients didn't seem to much different than other supplements -(https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...ments-ingredient-thread.710505/#post-19310147   ) 

@PureSilver - I don't smell anything with my Neocell but that could be due to the overwhelming (seaweed) smell of my Spirulina


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

@PureSilver
My NeoCell 1 & 3 Collagen doesn't have a smell at all.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

ilong said:


> @IDareT'sHair  - I have quite a supply of Nature's Bounty HSN - so I'm going to use those up to the end.   I will more than likely go back to Viviscal.   I hate to admit it but I think it did help with growth, in conjunction with sulfur based oil applications and oral supplements.
> It's weird but the ingredients didn't seem to much different than other supplements -(https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...ments-ingredient-thread.710505/#post-19310147   )
> 
> @PureSilver - I don't smell anything with my Neocell but that could be due to the overwhelming (seaweed) smell of my Spirulina


I've taken spiraling in the past and it's nothing compared to the vitacost collagen. I really want to find a way to mask the unpleasant smell.


----------



## ilong (Jul 29, 2015)

PureSilver said:


> I've taken spiraling in the past and it's nothing compared to the vitacost collagen. I really want to find a way to mask the unpleasant smell.


If Vitacost Collagen smells worst than spirulina - that is pretty bad and a big problem!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

@ilong you have no idea. It smells like rotten fish. I should call the company and complain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

Purchased NeoCell's Hyaluronic Acid today (60 ct).


----------



## leleepop (Jul 30, 2015)

I might have already posted on here before, but I take neo cell sometimes and I like the results. People comment positively on my skin a lot too, and It does good for my hair when I use it. I just don't like the taste so that what always gets me, I do better with wheat germ.                                       

 I love Asian beauty secrets though, because I remember when I was in my 20s a beautiful Asian woman worked in a nail shop closed to where I worked. She was 40 and when I say she look every bit of a early 20 year old. That showed me your can still be very youthful at 40, and I'd never seen anyone like that was encouraging for me. I like Asian beauty book and secrets. They know a lot about skin care. hth


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 30, 2015)

Hmmm......is there an actual book with Asian beauty secrets, if so my cc is on standby @leleepop


----------



## Adgirl (Jul 30, 2015)

I took neo cell powder for about two month. My face glowed! I liked it a lot but it messed up my cycle. Aunt Flo did not come until a week after I stopped using it! I'm kind of scared to start it again


----------



## leleepop (Jul 30, 2015)

PureSilver said:


> Hmmm......is there an actual book with Asian beauty secrets, if so my cc is on standby @leleepop


My favorite is Japanese Secrets of beautiful skin and weight control...The Maeda Program... I think its out of print but you probably can get it on amazon still.


----------



## snoop (Aug 1, 2015)

I started taking some this week.  I'm not a fan of the smell.  (Smells like silk peptide powder to me.)  It leaved me kind of buzzed after. I hope my system gets used to it and the feeling goes away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2015)

Day 3 of taking my Neo-Cell Hyaluronic Acid.  So far, so good.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

How do you ladies feel about taking collagen before bed?


----------



## snoop (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been taking it for about a week, but tonight is the first time that I've taken it earlier in the evening instead of before bed.  I'm not sure if it was keeping me up or if I was just hooked on checking this site before bed.  I'll update tomorrow on if the timing has made a difference.


----------



## snoop (Aug 7, 2015)

I think I like taking it a couple of hours before bed better.  I feel like I was more inclined to sleep and possibly better rested.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

sissimpson said:


> I take Neocell 1 & 3 for hair and nails, and 2 for joints and ligaments. My hair is more dense with less breakage, my nails are finally growing out, and I have less generalized aches and pains!



How are you taking this...like 1&3 with 2 at different times? I'm going to order from Amazon.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

ilong said:


> @MzNaturalcurl82 - the beef gelatin appears to be a fantastic product.   90% protein is amazing.  If I weren't taking supplements high in protein, I would consider the gelatin.



My bff just had the gastric bypass and needs to really stay on her protein. I will tell her about this one.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

ilong said:


> @IDareT'sHair - thanks - we will keep each other inspired.    When I looked at my hair for the 10th time  this morning - I started thinking about the hair transplant option.  BUT I just purchased a new vehicle and trying to replace that "savings withdrawal" so a $4-$6K expense will hamper that effort.  However, seeing those two empty spots in my head is disturbing.  The right side I can handle, the left side is very annoying. I have a vehicle I don't drive often, I think I may sell it - save on the ungodly insurance costs and license fees - use the funds for HAIR!!!!    <lol>
> I wish there was a non- surgical hair transplant procedure.   Then I think with my age - should I - and in response to that I say - hecky yes!!!   If people can have their eyes, nose face, butt lifted, boobs increased and sexual organs altered, I can certainly have my hair fixed.
> Decisions, decision, decisions.  Had I discovered LHCF 10 years ago it wouldn't even be a question - it would be done.



What are the empty spots from? If not Alopecia you might try  massaging the area with honey and olive oil. I damaged my hair trying to press it myself but started doing weekly overnights with honey, olive oil, and ACV and now I have two afro puffs growing down the nape of my neck and next to my ears.  The first anomaly I noticed was that I was getting what felt like scalp hair on my edges...you know it's different (hair that grows at the top of your head vs edges) and then it continued and started coming in all around my hairline.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

leleepop said:


> I might have already posted on here before, but I take neo cell sometimes and I like the results. People comment positively on my skin a lot too, and It does good for my hair when I use it. I just don't like the taste so that what always gets me, I do better with wheat germ.
> 
> I love Asian beauty secrets though, because I remember when I was in my 20s a beautiful Asian woman worked in a nail shop closed to where I worked. She was 40 and when I say she look every bit of a early 20 year old. That showed me your can still be very youthful at 40, and I'd never seen anyone like that was encouraging for me. I like Asian beauty book and secrets. They know a lot about skin care. hth



Yep I'm a believer. My acupuncturist has clued me in to Eastern health supplements and why our western meds are not fixing anything but making it worse.


----------



## sissimpson (Oct 11, 2015)

ElizaBlue said:


> How are you taking this...like 1&3 with 2 at different times? I'm going to order from Amazon.


I work nights, so I take 2 Collagen 2 tabs  with my morning meds (BP), then take 6 1&3 tabs when I wake up later in the day.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

sissimpson said:


> I work nights, so I take 2 Collagen 2 tabs  with my morning meds (BP), then take 6 1&3 tabs when I wake up later in the day.



Thank you, I will adopt your routine when I get mine. I hate taking anything on an empty stomach though...which I've read is how these must be taken. But the issue I'm having is nails splitting. Primarily just my thumbs but I hate it.


----------



## ilong (Oct 11, 2015)

@ElizaBlue - yes the spots are from traction alopecia.  I keep forgetting to buy some "honey for hair".   <LOL>  I have some honey already, but I like to keep products for hair separate from food products.  
You mentioned using honey in the Fabulous 40, Fantastic 50... thread.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (May 26, 2016)

I went to the vitamin shoppe 2 days ago to pick up some conditioner, and on a whim I picked up some powdered collagen bc it was on sale.  I didn't really expect it to do much, but I figured it couldn't hurt.

I took it at night, and mixed it with my liquid multi-vitamin, a shot of powdered wheat grass, and some water. I woke up the next morning like .  I definitely saw a difference in my skin, normally when I fall asleep still wearing foundation I can count on seeing, rough skin, clogged pores and a few pimples. However, my skin looked like it was smoothing out, and my pores looked less clogged.  This morning I noticed that the areas of hyperpigmentation from acne looked like they were trying to lighten. Of course,  I had to do a search to make sure I wasn't imagining things. Honestly, I'm really excited about this stuff!


----------



## Fine 4s (May 26, 2016)

Oh man @Soul♥Flower you make me want to try this!
I don't take any supplements at this time but I know I should take some vits and thinking about the liquid form.
What brand of vit is it?


----------



## Soul♥Flower (May 26, 2016)

This one, and it's on sale for $10.85 at the vitamin shoppe right now.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 26, 2016)

And the liquid vit that you take is what? @Soul♥Flower


----------



## Soul♥Flower (May 26, 2016)

Fine 4s said:


> And the liquid vit that you take is what? @Soul♥Flower


 
Nature's Way Alive! Whole Food Energizer Liquid Multi


----------



## ElizaBlue (May 26, 2016)

I've been on the Super Collagen pills but can't say I've really seen a difference...but honestly I've not been consistently taking them lately because you have to take them on an empty stomach....and I always remember them right after I've eaten. I suppose I should put them next to the bed and take them first thing in the morning as I'm not a breakfast person, at all.

Or try the powder. That's much more my style....*reaches for credit card.


----------



## GGsKin (May 27, 2016)

I've been taking the pill form consistently but can't say I've seen such great results. Why is this making me  want to try the powder though?


----------



## Soul♥Flower (May 27, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been taking the pill form consistently but can't say I've seen such great results. Why is this making me  want to try the powder though?


 
I wish I could tell yall if there was a difference between taking the pill vs the powder bc I've never tried the pills. The powder is definitely working for me though as far as my skin.

I've also read it's supposed to help make your hair thicker...we'll see about that though.


----------



## ElizaBlue (May 27, 2016)

Soul♥Flower said:


> I wish I could tell yall if there was a difference between taking the pill vs the powder bc I've never tried the pills. The powder is definitely working for me though as far as my skin.
> 
> I've also read it's supposed to help make your hair thicker...we'll see about that though.



Thanks to you mam I just bought three tubs....product junkie relapse.


----------



## Sosa (Jun 5, 2016)

I just bought the powder. I am already taking my probiotics in the mornings before meals. I guess I could switch that to nights and then take the collagen in the morning? 
Or I can take them both in the morning about 30 mins apart. Yeah,  I'll try that first.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 17, 2016)

I have Great Lakes hydrolized collagen powder how do you ladies use it.


----------



## Sosa (Jul 17, 2016)

I have been taking this for around a month now and I can't say I see much of a difference in my skin/hair/nails.  I take it first thing in the morning mixed with water.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jul 17, 2016)

Soul♥Flower said:


> This one, and it's on sale for $10.85 at the vitamin shoppe right now.


I've been on this for months. Initially it gave me soft skin but now idk what it does 

Its best taken with vitamin c for absorption btw...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2016)

Went back on my Neo-Cell 1 & 3 + C.  Incorporating it with my Silica, Biotin, Chlorella & Spirulina.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

I have been taking it on an empty stomach with vitamin C in the morning for about 2 years now.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 30, 2016)

I tried 2 tubs of Vitacost collagen and it seems inferior to the Neocell I've been taking for last 2 years. With the Vitacost, it's like all my good results from Neocell were degrading.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> I tried 2 tubs of Vitacost collagen and it seems inferior to the Neocell I've been taking for last 2 years. With the Vitacost, it's like all my good results from Neocell were degrading.


I feel the same way about all vitacost vitamins. I prefer other brands to the vitacost brand but I do like their essential oils though.


----------



## Daina (Jul 31, 2016)

Okay ladies just started taking the Collagen plus C and the HA and my skin seems to be rebelling. I also take chlorella, spirulina, Hair La Vie, and MSM. Does this combo have a detox period? I haven't had a breakout like this in over a year and the only thing new is the Collagen and HA. I'm taking the Neocell brand for both.

Thoughts???


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> Okay ladies just started taking the Collagen plus C and the HA and my skin seems to be rebelling. I also take chlorella, spirulina, Hair La Vie, and MSM. Does this combo have a detox period? I haven't had a breakout like this in over a year and the only thing new is the Collagen and HA. I'm taking the Neocell brand for both.
> 
> Thoughts???




I don't take chlorella nor spirulina or the Hair La Vie hair vitamins. I do take the Neocell 1 & 3 Collagen plus vitamin C with HA and I don't have any of the issues you are having. I actually never did. I do take MSM daily as well. The only vitamin that gives me skin issues is biotin in large amounts - say 5000mcg and up. That is a  for me.


----------



## Sosa (Jul 31, 2016)

My skin was showing some improvement in softness when I just started the Neocell collagen and HA. By the time my tub was about 3/4 empty the dramatic difference stopped. I am halfway through my second tub and I am questioning whether to get a third.
I did change the HA I was using with it though..went from Jarrow's to Vitacost about halfway through my first tub. I am guessing that the  good results I saw initially was from the Jarrow's HA and not the collagen.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2016)

Sosa said:


> My skin was showing some improvement in softness when I just started the Neocell collagen and HA. By the time my tub was about 3/4 empty the dramatic difference stopped. I am halfway through my second tub and I am questioning whether to get a third.
> I did change the HA I was using with it though..went from Jarrow's to Vitacost about halfway through my first tub.* I am guessing that the  good results I saw initially was from the Jarrow's HA and not the collagen*.



@Sosa,

I would say yes to the bold. Vitacost brands never work for me. I only like their essential oils.


----------



## ilong (Aug 15, 2016)

Daina said:


> Okay ladies just started taking the Collagen plus C and the HA and my skin seems to be rebelling. I also take chlorella, spirulina, Hair La Vie, and MSM. Does this combo have a detox period? I haven't had a breakout like this in over a year and the only thing new is the Collagen and HA. I'm taking the Neocell brand for both.
> 
> Thoughts???


@Daina - One of the benefits of taking chlorella and spirulina is detox and many times it's through the skin.  I don't detox with pimple breakouts anymore, but if I don't take them for 2 weeks or so I will get a dark rash on my left upper arm (forefront),l when I start taking them again.  That's my new detox sign.  .  It clears up after a month.

And just like with biotin, you have to drink a ton of water.

You are taking some powerful but GOOD stuff - so your body may be in shock.  Try to hang in there until the rough period is over.   You'll be glad you did.


----------



## planters (Aug 16, 2016)

I wish I can find a replacement for Meiji Amino Collagen Powder.


----------



## Daina (Aug 16, 2016)

@ilong, thanks so much I am going to continue.  I did stop this week all supplements as I am doing a 7 day cleanse and I don't want to overwhelm my system. I am going to restart all the supplements next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2016)

@Daina
I was going to say - maybe taking some in the a.m. & some in the p.m. (right before bed) may help.


----------



## ilong (Aug 16, 2016)

planters said:


> I wish I can find a replacement for Meiji Amino Collagen Powder.


@planters - why do you need a replacement?  Availability? price?


----------



## planters (Aug 16, 2016)

ilong said:


> @planters - why do you need a replacement?  Availability? price?



No reason really, I like it a lot. I Usually Oder from sasa.com but I had a very bad experience (well still dealing with it actually) so I will not order from them again. I also dont trust eBay, Amazon etc to buy anything like vitamins or anything to take internally. So until I find another source - like stores- That I can trust I'll just continue with neocell.


----------



## ilong (Aug 16, 2016)

@planters  I totally understand about your concern with eBay and Amazon ordering.  I was just reading and comparing Neocell to Nature's Life Marine Collagen.  Good luck on resolving your issue with Sasa and finding a replacement.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm still using Neocell but I have a bottle of the pipingrock.com brand to use when that's done, so I'll see how that one goes. I also bought pipingrock's hyaluronic acid and vitamin C to take with it. These work very well together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2016)

@Aggie
I am going to buy Neocell's Hyaluronic Acid.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I am going to buy Neocell's Hyaluronic Acid.


I didn't know Neocell carry HA @IDareT'sHair. I have to look into that. 

I dont buy it if it offers less than 100mg per capsule though so I hope it offers that much.


----------



## Daina (Aug 23, 2016)

I use the Neocell brand and really like it, taking my morning dose now!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Oct 14, 2016)

I recently bought Agar Agar and mix it in my coffee.  The hotter the beverage, the better it dissolves.  Agar Agar is a vegetable gelatin.  I was thinking of getting beef gelatin but decided on Agar Agar since I want to try to make my own gummy vitamins.  I had tried taking some gummy hair vitamins but they did not specify if it was pork gelatin or not (it probably was) so I am looking up recipes and planning on making my own at some point.  Until then, I mix the agar agar in my coffee. 
From what I have read, agar agar is used in Japan for weight management so that is cool.   The agar ager has prevented me from eating a lot, it makes me feel full.
I mix pure marine collagen in 16oz of water and let it sit until fully dissolved.  There is no residual taste from the marine collagen and I definitely feel a difference in my shoulder, which I will have to have surgery on.  
I began taking them to benefit my hair and skin so the fact that they are helping my joints is awesome.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh! And my nails are the longest and strongest that they have ever been!


----------



## Daina (Oct 15, 2016)

I had to stop taking them and the HA as my body kept reacting and when I started eliminating things to see what it was it ended up being the Collagen and HA. I think I was just taking too many things. I will revisit in the future


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2016)

Still taking Collagen & HA.


----------



## melisandre (Oct 20, 2016)

I started taking Neocell Collagen on morning Tuesday. My stomach was upset yesterday (first part of the day) and today. I think it's the collagen, because my diet hasn't changed. I'll skip tomorrow morning's dose and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ilong (Oct 20, 2016)

@melisandre  sorry to hear about your experience with Collagen.   If it turns out to be the collagen I hope you can find a comparable replacement that doesn't cause you discomfort.   Good luck!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 16, 2017)

going out to get the Neocell today.


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 16, 2017)

MzRhonda said:


> going out to get the Neocell today.




Please come back and let me know where you find it?


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 16, 2017)

sapphire74 said:


> Please come back and let me know where you find it?


I haven't left yet but Vitamin Shoppe sells it. I'll let you know if it was in stock.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 16, 2017)

sapphire74 said:


> Please come back and let me know where you find it?


I picked it up today at Vitamin Shoppe and it was on sale a little over $11.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 16, 2017)

I just mixed a scoop in my protein shake and to me there is no taste, my shake tastes the same as it always has. I bought the powder. The scoop is way at the bottom of the container.
https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/bodycare-neocell-super-collagen-powder-7-oz-powder/o5-1011?mr:trackingCode=B6335D84-C9E0-E511-80ED-00505694403D&mr:referralID=NA&sourceType=sc&source=SHOP&acqsource=adlucent&utm_source=Shopping&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=NeoCell Corporation&utm_content=O5-1011&gclid=COCHtcPZx9ECFYWVfgodQaoKfQ


----------



## ilong (Jan 16, 2017)

sapphire74 said:


> Please come back and let me know where you find it?


@sapphire74   and  @MzRhonda
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/neocel...ets-360-ct/prod5920061.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1

Costco sells YouTheory - but my preference is Neocell
https://www.costco.com/youtheory-Collagen-Advanced-Formula,-390-Tablets.product.11673449.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2017)

I started back on my Ne-ocell Collagen and Hyaluronic Acid cause this thread stay bumped.


----------



## ilong (Jan 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I started back on my Ne-ocell Collagen and Hyaluronic Acid cause this thread stay bumped.


@IDareT'sHair -   hey sis - you are right!   I wish I had one supplier for all that I take so when I run out I place one large order.   But unfortunately, it can't be that simple.


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks @ilong and @MzRhonda I am going to pick some up tomorrow!


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 17, 2017)

I ordered Neocell with HA and it was delivered in 2 days. I haven't started it yet because I wanted to do a colon cleanse and body detox first so all that I now take can be absorbed properly and my body gets the full benefits. 

For my detox I'm going to be using: Triple Leaf Tea Detox
Health Plus Super Colon cleanse Powder


----------



## Embyra (Sep 12, 2020)

I used neocell and had strangers coming up to me staring and asking what do I use on my skin.

I am trying two different brands this time Meiji and garden of life.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 12, 2020)

I take NeoCell Collagen daily


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 12, 2020)

Bought Vital Proteins the other day at Costco since it was on sale, read a lot of good things about this brand we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lita (Sep 12, 2020)

I take Natures Answer”Marine Collagen” liquid

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 12, 2020)

I love Sports Research collagen peptides powder. It’s the best I’ve tried, and I’ve tried about 10. I love it. It’ll be in my rotation of supplements indefinitely.


----------



## charmingt (Sep 13, 2020)

Has anyone tried Dr. Axe's multi collagen and or the bone broth? He has a variety of flavors.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 19, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> I love Sports Research collagen peptides powder. It’s the best I’ve tried, and I’ve tried about 10. I love it. It’ll be in my rotation of supplements indefinitely.



This is the one I use.  I need to get more consistent with my use.


----------



## charmingt (Sep 26, 2020)

Just ordered "cold brew" and "beauty within" collagen by Dr. Axe.


----------



## Hairties (Sep 26, 2020)

Just bought Andrew Lessman Marine Collagen.  It’s been about 4 days.I will try to remain consistent for at least a month.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2021)

Bumping! 

I have been supplementing collagen for the past several weeks.  
I started because it was part of a Bulletproof coffee recipe from the Bulletproof brand site I was using and decided to continue.

I wanted to learn more about the benefits of taking collagen, and it was right up my alley.  

I walk for exercise.  One of my knees and my right ankle would bother me when I walk for long periods of time, so I started to wear a knee and an ankle brace to help me achieve my daily step goals.  Because collagen supports the joints, skin, and hair, I jumped right in.

I take the *Bulletproof *brand, and last week I started the *Vital Proteins* brand (the one in the blue canister that Jennifer Aniston promotes), both unflavored.  Also, my diet is majority vegetarian, so I needed to supplement my B12.  Between the collagen and the B12, the hair and nail issues I've been experiencing will improve.

So far, I add the recommended serving to my coffee and keto creamer each morning and will start adding it to tea when I have it. 
Both brands dissolve well; however, the Vital Proteins brand dissolves more clear.  The Bulletproof one tastes better in a Bulletproof coffee, so I may use that brand when preparing a BP coffee.  

It's still too soon to see the results in my hair and skin. My skin already benefits from my skincare (I use Drunk Elephant products).   But I can feel the difference in my joints already! I haven't had to use my braces when I walk; no more pain and discomfort.  
I'm pleased about that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2021)

Using a Collagen Powder in my Daily Smoothies


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 27, 2021)

Aggie said:


> Mamamia, check out his link and scroll all the way down for the reviews by users:
> 
> 
> This is a pic of the bottle I have and I bought mine from amazon but vitacost has it as well:
> ...


Hi. The link doesn’t take me to the product. It takes me to random items on Amazon. I’ll just look up Super Collagen. What did the reviews say? It’s been 12 years. So you may not be able to remember. I am also done with my current supply of collagen. I take 6/day. Too much. I take too many supplements as it is. So I’m looking for an alternative.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 27, 2021)

Aggie said:


> I'm still using Neocell but I have a bottle of the pipingrock.com brand to use when that's done, so I'll see how that one goes. I also bought pipingrock's hyaluronic acid and vitamin C to take with it. These work very well together.


I’ve ordered from them in the past. I just got an email from them. I’ll have to order the collagen from them. Iso powder. I take far too many supplements.


----------



## Lita (Aug 27, 2021)

Taking a collagen supplement in capsules,3xs a day.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 29, 2021)

MzRhonda said:


> I just mixed a scoop in my protein shake and to me there is no taste, my shake tastes the same as it always has. I bought the powder. The scoop is way at the bottom of the container.
> https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/bodycare-neocell-super-collagen-powder-7-oz-powder/o5-1011?mr:trackingCode=B6335D84-C9E0-E511-80ED-00505694403D&mr:referralID=NA&sourceType=sc&source=SHOP&acqsource=adlucent&utm_source=Shopping&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=NeoCell Corporation&utm_content=O5-1011&gclid=COCHtcPZx9ECFYWVfgodQaoKfQ


I take You Theory collagen. Almost finished with the bottle. I can’t say that has helped my hair. I need to try a meeting brand.


----------

